# Baby Mollies



## Lil-Lady2217 (Sep 27, 2008)

I have 6 NEW baby mollies , If I buy a tank will thay still need a filter , I mean if I buy a really small tank Just untill thay can keep away from the bigger fish.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

are they newborns? born from your own mollies? if so, I had my newborns in a small floating tank inside the big tank. 

D xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Lil-Lady2217 said:


> I have 6 NEW baby mollies , If I buy a tank will thay still need a filter , I mean if I buy a really small tank Just untill thay can keep away from the bigger fish.


Your fish shop can supply a small holding tank that will sit inside the one you have now and you will not need to have a filter. Quite often if the tanks very well planted they generally will stay pretty well hidden from the larger fish. A holding tank will stop them from being eaten though.


----------



## Lil-Lady2217 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks guys =)
I had them in a breeder tank and one died 
so I put them in a 5.5 gallon tank with no other fish
there doing good so far, I coverd the filter with pantyhose so
it wont suck them up. 

There not from my mollies the pet store gave them 2 me.
I do have another question , how long untill I can put them
with the rest of the fish ????


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

I would try to leave them as long as you can. It seemed to take ages for mine to grow to a decent size  they were so cute tho 

I did put a couple in too early I think and they didnt survive - have you got pics? how big are they?


----------



## Lil-Lady2217 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes thay are very CUTE! its my first time having lil babies so Im a lil nervous and I count them a couple times a day to make sure eveyone is OK lol.
I lost one  witch was very sad!! but the rest seem to be doing okay, I can kinda see some color on them if I look really close . This is the best pic I have of one of them ... all try and get some more soon


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw how many have you got? Do you have any adults? 

It is lovely to see them being born, the only thing is the adults just gobble them up if you dont catch them in time -  they were getting scoffed in front of my eyes.... my son and I were like loonies trying to catch them lol.


----------



## Lil-Lady2217 (Sep 27, 2008)

I have 5 babies and 2 adults , the babies are in there own 5.5 gallon tank and the adults are in my Big tank . I cant imagine how hard it would have been to catch all the lil ones from being eatten I would have paniced .


----------



## becca.archer (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi, my molly had babies today and so far ive counted 65!! :eek6:The fish shop told me she was pregnant and that i should expect about 25 fry. I was shocked as they kept coming ! I don't really kno what to do with them all seen as i have 7 fish already; including a pictus catfish, 2 adult mollies, simease fighter, plec and 2 platies. I have all the babies in a floating breading box in the tank. I have taken the mum out now but I dont think there is enough room for all 65! I'm thinking of taking some back to the fish shop and asking them to take them back or maybe put an add in my local paper so people can take some.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

when i kept fish one of mine gave birth but i managed to catch her after she had the second one and put her in the floating tank to have the rest i had 5 in the floating tank. put mum back in with the big fish the next day (the two she had in the main tank were eaten by the big fish 

The little ones grew up and then got put in the big tank. all were fine for ages then something went wrong and i lost 95% if my fish  so sold the rest and the tank.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi,

As long as there are males present in the tank the female will keep breeding and in some cases the female can store sperm for several months if there are no males present, also the pictus catfish will make a meal out of the fry.

The fry will be fine inside a breeding trap until they are around an inch in length, once they reach this length they can be added to the main tank. However if you become inundated with dozens of fry then it would be wise to obtain a couple of small tanks and a couple of air-powered sponge filters.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

I bought a balloon Molly once and 2 days after getting it home it had 2 babies, I didn't know until I saw these tiny pairs of eyes hiding in a plant at the bottom of the tank. I scooped them out into a floating nursery tank and kept them there till big enough to safely go in with the others without being eaten. I hope to get some again when i get my new tank set up.


----------



## miaxxx (May 14, 2009)

heyy
i understand these r ur first batch but in a while u will have to many i have about 90 and i am trying to cut down...


----------

